# Correct method for printing a full color image on a t-shirt



## tshirtquilter (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

I am looking for what is the correct printing process for printing a full color image like the one I have attached to this post. 

If someone can point me in the right direction for the correct printing process that would be very helpful. 

If someone can suggest a company that can print 6 of these that would be extreme helpful. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

for just 6 units i wouldn't look at plastisol transfers. i'd suggest either basic heat transfers or DTG (DTG is much better quality in my opinion)


----------

